# Solo Skiff / Duck Layout



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys,  I am going to get started building a solo skiff this fall/winter.  Its going to be a similar build quality to my Fowl River 16.  It will be 14' long by 40" wide when it is completed.  Based on my last build I should have a mold ready to start making boats around the middle of the summer and may have a boat or two built by duck season.  

I plan on spending about $2k building a mold that will be able to produce about 6-10 hulls.  Is anyone interested in going in on it with me?  It will cost about $1K in materials to make a hand layed glass hull.   $3K if you want it built like a hells bay.  The preliminary lines are below. It will be built in midtown mobile


----------

